# Need a heart beat sound



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

How about this one?
Heart Beat.mp3 - 0.87MB


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Here's the original bride's heartbeat isolated from Disney's Haunted Mansion:

heartbeat.wav


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds good to me! Thanks guys.


----------

